# 2006 yamaha 350 bruin



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Need help with the clutch a buddy took it apart Know it will only go 30mph new belt any body got a service manual


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

How FAR apart did he take it?
Just for belt replacement, or did he get into the primary or secondary?

There's a few different things that could cause that, pending on where's he's been in the clutch assembly.






Just sayin'


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

He took it apart and then his drunk buddy tryed to start it and parts went everywhere


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

There is a service manual here for a 360 Grizzly. I don't know for sure but I'd think it would be real close.


----------

